# ¿Has visto "La casa de papel"?  - No, lo/la quiero ver.



## pezkoi

How do you know the gender of a name of something if it's not the name of a person? For example a book or tv show?
E.g.
- ¿Has visto "La casa de papel"?
- No, lo/la quiero ver.

I thought you would say "la" because its a "serie" which is feminine but then it could be "programa" which is masculine. I don't know if you could assume it's masculine like you do with other proper nouns like Google etc.

Sorry if it's not clear I don't really know how to explain it.


----------



## User With No Name

I'm not a native speaker, but I'm pretty sure they're going to tell you that it basically depends on what is going through the speaker's mind at the moment. If s/he's thinking "programa," it's masculine. If "serie," then feminine.


----------



## Rondivu

—¿Has visto "La casa de papel"?

—¿Qué es?

—Es una serie de televisión.

—No, no la he visto.


—¿Has visto "La casa de papel"?

—¿Qué es "La casa de papel"?

—Es un programa.

—No, no lo he visto.


----------



## gengo

User With No Name said:


> I'm not a native speaker, but I'm pretty sure they're going to tell you that it basically depends on what is going through the speaker's mind at the moment. If s/he's thinking "programa," it's masculine. If "serie," then feminine.



Wow, it's as if you were a mind reader.    

I just want to add that there are cases when even the speaker can't say for sure why he used lo or la.  One may just sound better, and not necessarily refer to any specific noun.  There have been many times when a native speaker used lo or la, and when asked by me why it was chosen, was unable to explain.


----------



## Rondivu

I would never use lo or la if I don't know what "La casa de papel" is. That's why, first of all, you should ask what La casa de papel is, as in the conversation examples in #3. 
I think what User With No Name and gengo are referring to is a different situation from the one the OP is asking about.


----------



## Rocko!

Si alguien me dice: "¿no has visto '_dos hilos y un limón azul_'?"
Enseguida me doy cuenta que estoy ante algo desconocido, y respondo por inercia "No, ¿qué es eso?"
Sí tengo el presentimiento de que es algo "artístico", respondería: "No, no he visto eso".


----------



## Dymn

Both UserWithNoName and Gengo are right in that there may be a lot of variation and fringe cases, but this one is pretty clear to me, I would only use the feminine. At first I thought it was because of the gender of the title itself, but it's because of the underlying noun here which is no other than _serie._

With other shows it would be the same:

_- ¿Has visto "Stranger Things"?
- No, la quiero ver 
- No, lo quiero ver_  (maybe not ungrammatical but it would sound off to me)


----------



## Rondivu

I don't watch television at all. I had no idea "La casa de papel" is a TV series. 
The OP question is clear:
'How do you know the gender of a name of something if it's not the name of a person?' 

In this particular case, you have to ask what La casa de papel is. 

If I say "la he visto", then I know what La casa de papel is ( a TV series or a film, both femenine nouns in Spanish).


----------



## Dymn

Rondivu said:


> I don't watch television at all. I had no idea "La casa de papel" is a TV series.


The answerer in the OP's example has, though, otherwise they wouldn't say they wish to watch it.


----------



## Rondivu

Yes, but then again "La casa de papel" could be a documentary, which is a masculine noun in Spanish. In that case, the reply would be "no, no lo quiero ver."


----------



## User With No Name

Dymn said:


> The answerer in the OP's example has, though, otherwise they wouldn't say they wish to watch it.


I generally defer to native speakers, but honestly, I really don't think that most Spanish speakers, in casual conversation, are that careful about distinguishing between, for example, a "programa" and a "serie" when the word hasn't been mentioned. Is "Cuéntame cómo pasó" a "programa" or a "serie"? Yes, one could argue that it's a series, since there are multiple episodes. But I really think most Spanish speakers would say it's a matter of choice.

Same thing, for example, with hotel rooms. Is my room "la (habitación) 123" or "el (cuarto) 123"? I'm pretty sure I hear both, in cases where the specific word hasn't come up in the conversation.


----------



## Dymn

Native speakers aren't certainly cautious, that's the whole point of being a native speaker, to speak on the go, but even then, they (we... ) unconsciouly assign genders without even thinking what is the underlying noun. I could perfectly say: _"no, la quiero ver"_ without thinking that I'm using the feminine pronoun because it's _una serie_. I would also use "_la_" with _Cuéntame cómo pasó. _If somebody used _"lo", _I'd probably think they're referring to an episode (_un episodio _or _un capítulo_)_. _I'm not saying this is universal for all Spanish speakers, I'm just talking about my experience.



User With No Name said:


> Same thing, for example, with hotel rooms. Is my room "la (habitación) 123" or "el (cuarto) 123"? I'm pretty sure I hear both, in cases where the specific word hasn't come up in the conversation.


_Cuarto _might be a room in a house, but I've never heard it referred to a hotel room. That's why I would certainly say "_estoy en la 123_" rather than "_en el 123_", again, without the noun explicitly present in conversation and without giving it a second thought.


----------



## Rondivu

When we don't know about the gender we just ask, at least I do. 
¿Has visto “Cuéntame cómo pasó"? 
¿Qué es? ¿Un documental? 
No, es una serie de televisión. 
Ah, pues no, no la he visto. 


As for the habitaciones and cuartos, I agree with Dymn. In Spain we always refer to hotel rooms as habitaciones, never cuartos. La 203.


----------



## gengo

Rondivu said:


> As for the habitaciones and cuartos, I agree with Dymn. In Spain we always refer to hotel rooms as habitaciones, never cuartos. La 203.



Ah, but Spain isn't the only place where Spanish is spoken.  Over here, cuarto is indeed used.  In fact, there is a song called "Cuarto De Hotel" by Francesca Ancarola, and the English title is "Hotel Room."  So User's general point is still valid.



> ¿Has visto “Cuéntame cómo pasó"?
> ¿Qué es? ¿Un documental?
> No, es una serie de televisión.
> Ah, pues no, no la he visto.



This is not what we're talking about.  In the above dialog, the specific noun is mentioned, so of course the pronoun is set in gender.  We are talking about a scenario where the noun is not mentioned.


----------



## S.V.

Oh, sí, "estoy en el 123" suena normal. Quizá si le preguntas otra vez, te dice "en el depa 123", en vez de _cuarto_. 

 No, la quiero ver. Porque se rescata de casa/película/serie, como te han dicho.

Si fuera plural, también podría pensar en_ película_: ¿Ya viste Los Increíbles? Ah, no, pero la quiero ver. _Los _no queda.


----------



## Rondivu

Gengo:
The noun is mentioned because I asked about it to know its gender. I didn't know it until I asked “¿Qué es?“.


----------



## gengo

Rondivu said:


> The noun is mentioned because I asked about it to know its gender. I didn't know it until I asked “¿Qué es?“.



Right, but mentioning the noun sets the gender of the pronoun, so that is an entirely different situation.  Consider the following:

- ¿Conoces “Cuéntame cómo pasó"? 
- Claro, pero no lo/la he visto.

In this situation, both pronouns are possible, so it just depends on the speaker's choice, and in such cases, native speakers sometimes don't even know for sure why they chose one gender over the other (well, they can usually come up with a reason after giving it some thought, but they didn't start out by having something specific in mind).


----------



## Rondivu

gengo said:


> Right, but mentioning the noun sets the gender of the pronoun, so that is an entirely different situation.  Consider the following:
> 
> - ¿Conoces “Cuéntame cómo pasó"?
> - Claro, pero no lo/la he visto.
> 
> In this situation, both pronouns are possible, so it just depends on the speaker's choice, and in such cases, native speakers sometimes don't even know for sure why they chose one gender over the other (well, they can usually come up with a reason after giving it some thought, but they didn't start out by having something specific in mind).



I disagree. If I say "claro", then I know we're talking about a TV series. So only "la" is possible.


----------



## gengo

Rondivu said:


> I disagree. If I say "claro", then I know we're talking about a TV series. So only "la" is possible.



That is your personal choice, but "el programa" is also possible.


----------



## Rodal

pezkoi said:


> How do you know the gender of a name of something if it's not the name of a person? For example a book or tv show?
> E.g.
> - ¿Has visto "La casa de papel"?
> - No, lo/la quiero ver.
> 
> I thought you would say "la" because its a "serie" which is feminine but then it could be "programa" which is masculine. I don't know if you could assume it's masculine like you do with other proper nouns like Google etc.
> 
> Sorry if it's not clear I don't really know how to explain it.



La casa de papel es un sustantivo femenino (la casa) y no tiene nada que ver con que sea un programa (el programa). Si se quiere usar el masculino debes usar un sustantivo masculino como el programa (la casa de papel) o la serial (mejor dicho puesto que L. C. de P es una serial no un programa). Pero el artículo obedece al género del sustantivo al cual está describiendo independientemente de lo que tenga en mente el autor. Son sólo reglas del español que hay que seguir. Nota, no todos los sustantivos que terminan en "a" son femeninos, por ejemplo: el tranvía, el aroma, el carisma, el cisma, el clima, el cometa, el cura, el día, el diafragma, el dilema, el diploma, el dogma , etc.


----------



## Rondivu

gengo said:


> That is your personal choice, but "el programa" is also possible.


I'm afraid not. "Cuéntame cómo pasó" is not "un programa". As I said, it's "una serie de televisión".


----------



## User With No Name

Rondivu said:


> "Cuéntame cómo pasó" is not "un programa".


With all respect, I find this hard to believe. I would like to hear the perspectives of other native speakers, including some from the Americas. Do you really make that sharp a distinction between a "programa" and a "serie"?

Does "Los Simpson es uno de mis programas favoritos"  really sound wrong to you?



Rodal said:


> La casa de papel es un sustantivo femenino (la casa)


I don't think the gender of the main noun in a title determines the gender of the work in question.


----------



## Rondivu

User With No Name said:


> With all respect, I find this hard to believe. I would like to hear the perspectives of other native speakers, including some from the Americas. Do you really make that sharp a distinction between a "programa" and a "serie"?
> 
> Does "Los Simpson es uno de mis programas favoritos"  really sound wrong to you?



"Los Simpson" tampoco es un programa de televisión. Es una serie de dibujos. Sí hay diferencia entre lo que es un programa y una serie, pero creo que nos estamos yendo del tema del hilo.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

This is usually not a problem for Spanish speakers, as the gender of implied things is usually pretty clear (or otherwise it wouldn't be implied ).

"La Casa de Papel", for example, is one of the most-watched series in the world (this is obvious even for me, who haven't watched it). 
If I were completely out of the mainstream and didn't know what "La Casa de Papel" is, I would counter

"Y eso ¿qué es?". or "No, no sé lo que es eso".
But I would not pronounce myself on the gender of something I don't know.


----------



## User With No Name

Rondivu said:


> creo que nos estamos yendo del tema del hilo.


No concuerdo. Si  el género de "La casa de papel" depende del sustantivo "película", aunque no se haya mencionado dicho sustantivo en el discurso, vale considerar otros casos en los que el sustantivo no es tan obvio.


Rondivu said:


> "Los Simpson" tampoco es un programa de televisión.


Bueno, como ya he dicho, no soy nativohablante del español, pero juraría que si yo preguntara a un millón de hispanohablantes de todas partes del mundo qué es "Los Simpson", muchísimos me responderían que es un programa de television.

Pero a la(lo) mejor me equivoco. No sería la primera vez.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

"Un programa" es un término más general, que pone el énfasis más en el trabajo de elaboración televisiva que en el aspecto estrictamente periódico de su emisión.  
Un programa puede durar una sola emisión

"Los Simpson" es tanto una serie como un programa, ambos son válidos.

Para complementar mi respuesta anterior:

- ¿Has visto "Los Simpson"?

- No, no la vi (la serie)
- No, no lo vi (el programa, o el capítulo específico de la serie)
- No, no los vi (a los miembros de la familia Simpson)

todas son respuestas válidas


----------



## User With No Name

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> "Los Simpson" es tanto una serie como un programa, ambos son válidos.
> 
> - No, no la vi (la serie)
> - No, no lo vi (el programa, o el capítulo específico de la serie)


Gracias. Concuerdo plenamente.


----------



## Rondivu

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> "Los Simpson" es tanto una serie como un programa, ambos son válidos.
> 
> Para complementar mi respuesta anterior:
> 
> - ¿Has visto "Los Simpson"?
> 
> - No, no la vi (la serie)
> - No, no lo vi (el programa, o el capítulo específico de la serie)
> - No, no los vi (a los miembros de la familia Simpson)
> 
> todas son respuestas válidas


¿Has visto "Los Simpson"?
No, no los vi. (Los dibujos)
No cabe ni la ni lo, puesto que son unos dibujos. 
"Los Simpson" es una serie de dibujos pero decir "no la vi" suena muy raro en este caso.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Rondivu said:


> pero decir "no la vi" suena muy raro en este caso.


a mí no me suena raro para nada.


----------



## Rondivu

User With No Name said:


> Bueno, como ya he dicho, no soy nativohablante del español, pero juraría que si yo preguntara a un millón de hispanohablantes de todas partes del mundo qué es "Los Simpson", muchísimos me responderían que es un programa de television.
> 
> Pero a la(lo) mejor me equivoco. No sería la primera vez.


Desde luego en España te iban a decir que son unos dibujos.


----------



## S.V.

Yea, maybe it's a regional thing. _Programa _works fine here. Though I also disagree with "¿Has visto los Simpsons?" "No, no la vi".

Ojalá que Pezkoi no esté muy abrumado.  En fin, que la concordancia es terca y puede repetir el sustantivo, cuando dude.


----------



## User With No Name

S.V. said:


> En fin, que la concordancia es terca y puede repetir el sustantivo, cuando dude.




Exactly. And I would add that personally, when I ask a question that starts a debate among native speakers, I actually tend to feel pleased. Because if my question causes a debate, it must mean that it doesn't have a simple answer. So it was probably a good question.


----------



## Rondivu

S.V. said:


> En fin, que la concordancia es terca y puede repetir el sustantivo, cuando dude.


Tan sencillo como saber si por lo que te preguntan es masculino o femenino, de ahí que haya que indagar (mensaje tres).


----------



## S.V.

User With No Name said:


> And I would add that personally, when I ask a question that starts a debate among native speakers, I actually tend to feel pleased. Because if my question causes a debate, it must mean that it doesn't have a simple answer. So it was probably a good question.


Ha, of course. 

Though then you hear natives ask ¿Has visto la de La casa de papel? and suddenly it's all clear  (I also do not know the thing).


----------



## Dymn

User With No Name said:


> Does "Los Simpson es uno de mis programas favoritos" really sound wrong to you?


A mí no me suena mal, pero supongo que es porque _Los Simpson_ sí es un programa de televisión, emitido de forma regular en un canal de televisión (1), que además no sigue una temporalidad estricta entre capítulos (2). Con estas dos condiciones, si me preguntasen qué es _Los Simpson_ seguramente podría responder tanto _una serie _como _un programa_, en cambio, con _Cuéntame cómo pasó _(se cumple una condición pero no la otra) lo más probable es que dijese _una serie_, y finalmente con _La casa de papel_, que no se cumple ninguna, sólo me referiría a ella como _una serie._



User With No Name said:


> Because if my question causes a debate, it must mean that it doesn't have a simple answer.


Y efectivamente no la tiene, pero tampoco es honesto reducirlo a una cuestión de gustos personales. Normalmente derivamos el género de un sustantivo que queda implícito en la situación, y sí, hay casos en los que usar uno de los pronombres puede sonar mal, como el caso de _La casa de papel_, o el de las habitaciones de hotel en España. 

Que en el momento no pensemos en por qué estamos usando un género o el otro no significa que lo usemos a lo loco, sigue unas reglas, más o menos definidas, que a un nativo tal vez le cueste describir, del mismo modo que no te podría decir cuándo se usa el subjuntivo y aun así hacerlo correctamente el 100% de las veces.


----------



## Rondivu

Dymn said:


> A mí no me suena mal, pero supongo que es porque _Los Simpson_ sí es un programa de televisión, emitido de forma regular en un canal de televisión (1), que además no sigue una temporalidad estricta entre capítulos (2). Con estas dos condiciones, si me preguntasen qué es _Los Simpson_ seguramente podría responder tanto _una serie _como _un programa_, en cambio, con _Cuéntame cómo pasó _(se cumple una condición pero no la otra) lo más probable es que dijese _una serie_, y finalmente con _La casa de papel_, que no se cumple ninguna, sólo me referiría a ella como _una serie._
> 
> 
> Y efectivamente no la tiene, pero tampoco es honesto reducirlo a una cuestión de gustos personales. Normalmente derivamos el género de un sustantivo que queda implícito en la situación, y sí, hay casos en los que usar uno de los pronombres puede sonar mal, como el caso de _La casa de papel_, o el de las habitaciones de hotel en España.
> 
> Que en el momento no pensemos en por qué estamos usando un género o el otro no significa que lo usemos a lo loco, sigue unas reglas, más o menos definidas, que a un nativo tal vez le cueste describir, del mismo modo que no te podría decir cuándo se usa el subjuntivo y aun así hacerlo correctamente el 100% de las veces.



No estoy de acuerdo contigo. Podríamos hablar de un programa de dibujos animados en el que pusiesen diferentes tipos de dibujos, pero los dibujos en sí no son un programa. Es como si me dijeses que los vídeos musicales que ponen en los programas de música son también programas. Yo no puedo decir que los Simpson es un programa. Además de sonarme fatal, me parece incorrecto.

Para mí esto del género no tiene ninguna ciencia, más allá de averiguar qué es lo que te preguntan, como ya he indicado en varios mensajes anteriores.
Si a un estudiante de español le preguntan si ha visto lo que sea, tendrá que averiguar de qué se trata; ya sea un programa, una película, un documental, etc., si es que lo desconoce, para poder contestar correctamente.
Creo que se está liando la madeja en este hilo innecesariamente y nos estamos yendo por los cerros de Úbeda.


----------



## Doraemon-

Se supone por el contexto que el otro sabe de qué está hablando si dice "no, pero la quiero ver" (serie o película), si no preguntaría qué es eso en vez de decir que la quiere ver. Si dices que la quieres ver es que sabes lo que es, ya le pones un género.
No es muy distinto de lo que sucede en inglés con personas: -_have you already talked to your boss? -No, I'll talk to him/her tomorrow._
Si se conoce el género en en el contexto de la conversación se utiliza el que toca, si no preguntarías quizá quién es el jefe, por qué tienes que ir a hablar, o algo así, antes de asumir el género. No hay mucho lugar para el error en la práctica.


----------



## pezkoi

Thank you for the responses but to be honest I'm still a bit confused. Just to clarify, in this situation you know what la casa de papel is, so you know it's a TV program, I'm basically asking if it would sound more natural in Spanish for it to be feminine or masculine. I think most people would call it a serie, but surely there must be a similar situation where the gender wouldn't be immediately obvious because you'd have to think about what noun it represents. Like for example a broadway show like hamilton.


----------



## S.V.

I imagine, most series/movies with _la _in the name will also have_ la_ in the answer, when words like _programa_ are never referenced.

Because the "default" can already be a fem. noun (serie/película), and there is no reason to break with that_ la_ in the title. Short answer.


----------

